# Ho Chi Mingh( Lohmar) - Pfad



## D.S.G (27. Februar 2005)

Hi,
kennt jemand den Ho Chi Mingh - Pfad ? Hat jemand Fotos?

Schönen Sonntag noch,

David


----------



## Beach90 (27. Februar 2005)

ja ich kenn den !
der hoi-tschi-ming ist en klasse trail ,loht sich echt ihn mal zu fahren 
fotos gibbet hier : KLICK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (27. Februar 2005)

das heißt Ho-Chi-Minh


----------



## Beach90 (27. Februar 2005)

nee , der heisst Jägerpfad ... ( so nennt ihn zumindest meine freundin )


----------



## Pepin (27. Februar 2005)

schau mal hier

www.MTB-treff-spich.de
Da gibts Karte und Bilder findest du hier
http://www.radlerfruen.de/galerie/index.php


----------



## lakota (27. Februar 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> nee , der heisst Jägerpfad ... ( so nennt ihn zumindest meine freundin )



im sommer zeig ich dir mindestens 5 leute, die den auch so nennen...


----------



## SFA (2. März 2005)

Noch mehr zum HCM-Pfad: www.frosthelm.de unter "Lohmar" !
Viel Spaß !


----------



## pratt (2. März 2005)

SFA schrieb:
			
		

> Noch mehr zum HCM-Pfad: www.frosthelm.de unter "Lohmar" !
> Viel Spaß !



das ist eine super Beschreibung, so kann man sich als Ortsfremder toll was vorstellen!


----------



## Pepin (2. März 2005)

finde auch www.frosthelm.de klasse

bin bei meiner Seite noch am Anfang


----------



## sibby08 (2. März 2005)

SFA schrieb:
			
		

> Noch mehr zum HCM-Pfad: www.frosthelm.de unter "Lohmar" !
> Viel Spaß !



super gemacht die Beschreibung, da bekommt man doch direkt lust noch mal daher zu fahren. Ich werde das nächste mal meine Digi-cam mitnehmen und ein paar ergänzende Bilder machen, da ich ein anderes Ende kenne anstatt die Senke runter über die Brücke. Man kann da noch ein paar Meter "rausschinden". Zurück geht es über einen breiten Schotterweg, teilweise parallel zum HZM und nicht so Steil wie der Teer Weg. Der HCM-Pfad gehört zu meiner "Hausstrecke" (wohne direkt in der Nähe).

Gruß
Sibby08


----------



## SFA (3. März 2005)

...meins Du den Teil, der an diesem Reitweg endet ? Den man dann ein Stück "hoch" fährt, um dann auf den breiten Schotterweg zu gelangen, der einen links 'runter wieder Richtung "Einstieg" HCM-Pfad bringt ??? Und paralell verläuft da auch ein Reitweg !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (3. März 2005)

SFA schrieb:
			
		

> ...meins Du den Teil, der an diesem Reitweg endet ? Den man dann ein Stück "hoch" fährt, um dann auf den breiten Schotterweg zu gelangen, der einen links 'runter wieder Richtung "Einstieg" HCM-Pfad bringt ??? Und paralell verläuft da auch ein Reitweg !?



Ja, müsste so sein (am Ende des HCM verfranse ich mich schon mal   ). Den breiten Schotterweg mit dem parallel laufenden Reiterweg meine ich auf jedenfall.
Schon mal auf dem Rückweg über Franzhäuschen die B56 überquert und durch den Kaldauer Wald links in den alten Steinbruch gefahren? Mit Deinem Bike ist das doch das reinste Eldorado für Dich! (Aber auch für alle anderen)

Gruß
Sibby08


----------



## SFA (3. März 2005)

Franzhäuschen?Kaldauer Wald?Steinbruch? Wie, wo was ???
Beschreib' das mal ein bischen genauer bitte - ich kenne in der Gegend NUR den HCM-Pfad..... Mehr Infos bitte, bitte!!!


----------



## sibby08 (3. März 2005)

Aus der Hüfte kann ich jetzt keine genaue Wegbeschreibung geben. Werde dies aber schnellstmöglich nachholen, versprochen!
Ich muß die Tour erst einmal mit Papier, Bleistift und Kamera abfahren.
Vorweg kann ich sagen das es so 23 km insgesamt und ca. 2 Std. sind.
Vielleicht poste ich auch mal eine Tour, leider ist meine Zeit am WE immer sehr begrenzt. Wenn es mal wieder länger hell ist geht das auch mal in der Woche.
Bis dahin bitte noch etwas Gedult.

Sibby08


----------



## der cc mörder (3. März 2005)

Also ich hab mich da mal einen Tag aufgehalten.Nicht nur der Trail alleine ist gut. Auch rundherum sind schöne pfade.Mit dem Enduro bike (Giant vt 130mm vr, 140mm hr) war das richtig schön und smooth fahrbar.


----------



## sibby08 (3. März 2005)

So ich versuche den Weg vom HCM zum Steinbruch einmal zu erklären. Ich starte mal an der Gabelung, wo es links wieder zum Einstieg in den HCM geht. Wir fahren aber rechts (es steht dort auch ein Schild "Franzhäuschen") ca. 100m bis der Weg sich wieder Gabelt, rechts ist ein Tisch und eine Bank (da kann man ja auch mal eine kleine Rast halten). An dieser Stelle geht es links den langen geraden Weg weiter. Immer weiter den Verlauf folgen bis zum Ende (Fahradweg entlang der B56). Hier entweder nach links den geteerten Fahradweg folgen oder kurz vorher, wir sind ja Mountainbiker, links weiter durch den Wald ebenfalls parallel zur B56. Am Waldausgang geht es nur links oder rechts, geradeaus ist der Parkplatz von der Gaststätte "Franzhäuschen". Wollen wir wieder zum HCM müssen wir links den Pfad entlang fahren. Rechts geht es nach ca. 20m über die B56 in den Kaldauer Wald. Der Anfang ist noch geteert (nach ein paar Metern ist auf der rechten Seite ein prima Parkplatz, Ideal als Treffpunkt). Diesen Weg fahren wir nun rund 2,1 Km (nach meinem Tacho) vorbei an einer Holzhütte die auf der rechten Seite an einer Waldwegkreutzung gelegen ist. Nach einer minimalen Erhebung (links ist eine Schneise und eine Bank) geht es ebenso minimal runter und auf der linken Seite stehen viele Birken auf einer Ebene. Dort am Ende verlassen wir den breiten Weg und es geht links flach durch die Birken oder 10m weiter links den ca. 2m hohen Wall hinauf. Achte auf die Reifen Spuren, da kannst Du den Einstieg nicht verfehlen. 
*Welcome to paradise.* Hier kann man sich lange austoben. Von hier hat man auch gute Sicht auf die Wahnbachtalsperre. 
War heute noch dort. Ich kann nur davon ab raten jetzt bei Schnee und Eis dorthin zu fahren macht keinen spaß. Also Gedult bis bis wir mal wieder anderes Wetter haben.
Werde vielleicht auch mal eine Tour ausschreiben, denn nach dem Steinbruch geht es noch weiter... 
Kann mich der cc mörder nur anschließen was dieses Gebiet angeht!  

Gruß
Sibby08


----------



## SFA (21. November 2005)

Auf www.frosthelm.de findet man jetzt den HCM-Pfad komplett als Video !
To whom it may concern...
Viel Spaß!
@sibby08: hast Du noch weitere Infos zu dem anderen "Freeride-Trail" Richtung Talsperre ??? Du hattest ja mal davon berichtet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (21. November 2005)

SFA schrieb:
			
		

> Auf www.frosthelm.de findet man jetzt den HCM-Pfad komplett als Video !
> To whom it may concern...
> Viel Spaß!
> @sibby08: hast Du noch weitere Infos zu dem anderen "Freeride-Trail" Richtung Talsperre ??? Du hattest ja mal davon berichtet....



Schau mal hier dort findest Du ab #431 mal ein paar Fotos. Weitere super Bilder sind in Hamas Fotoalbum
Schau doch einfach mal ins Last Minute Biken, dort wird nahezu wöchendlich eine Tour ausgeschrieben die in den HCM und Steinbruch geht. Selbst Lars @Lipoli mit seinem 19 Kg Freerider fährt die Touren mit. Also keine Ausrede wegen zu schweren Bike


----------



## SFA (21. November 2005)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal hier dort findest Du ab #431 mal ein paar Fotos. Weitere super Bilder sind in Hamas Fotoalbum
> Schau doch einfach mal ins Last Minute Biken, dort wird nahezu wöchendlich eine Tour ausgeschrieben die in den HCM und Steinbruch geht. Selbst Lars @Lipoli mit seinem 19 Kg Freerider fährt die Touren mit. Also keine Ausrede wegen zu schweren Bike


@sibby08: nochmals danke für Dein post ! Wir werden uns dann mal melden und 'ne Runde mitfahren. Die 19 Kilo sind gewiss keine Ausrede. Ich kenn's auch nicht anders, als mit so "dicken Dingern"..... ;-)


----------



## sibby08 (22. November 2005)

SFA schrieb:
			
		

> @sibby08: nochmals danke für Dein post ! Wir werden uns dann mal melden und 'ne Runde mitfahren. Die 19 Kilo sind gewiss keine Ausrede. Ich kenn's auch nicht anders, als mit so "dicken Dingern"..... ;-)



Hier Deine erste chance den Steinbruch kennen zu lernen. Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich mitkomme, da ich auch den kompletten Sonntag nicht zuhause bin. Mit Lipoly fährt auch schon ein Freerider mit!

Udo


----------



## Lipoly (22. November 2005)

@SFA
Dann aber bitte klappspaten mitbringen denn wenn zwei verrückte sich mit geilen bikes treffen müssen erstmal alle drops ausgebaut werden!

Wir können ja am Sonntag oder so mal fahn! kene mich hier (eigendlich) gut aus!

Schreib mal ne PN oder schick deine ICQ,AIM oder Skype nummern/nicks rüber

mfg
lars


----------



## Lipoly (22. November 2005)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Lipoly fährt auch schon ein Freerider mit!
> 
> Udo



wenn du mitkommst dann klinken wir uns am steinbruch aus weil mit ner ganzen truppe da wird es immer den falschen langweilig


----------



## Airhaenz (23. November 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du mitkommst dann klinken wir uns am steinbruch aus weil mit ner ganzen truppe da wird es immer den falschen langweilig




Hab ich eine Chance dass mein 15kg Bike die Tour überlebt, oder muss ich noch nen paar Verstärkungsbleche anschweissen..  

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Lipoly (23. November 2005)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich eine Chance dass mein 15kg Bike die Tour überlebt, oder muss ich noch nen paar Verstärkungsbleche anschweissen..
> 
> Gruß, Jochen



Das bekommen wir mit ner 10kg Bleirolle am unterrohr in den Griff

lars


----------



## Airhaenz (23. November 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Das bekommen wir mit ner 10kg Bleirolle am unterrohr in den Griff
> 
> lars



Ich pack dann schon mal ne Rolle Tesafilm ein..

Bis Sa..


----------



## jumpgun (23. November 2005)

jo,

ich komm ganz aus der nähe und kann dir detailliert beschreiben wie's dahin geht. der trail an sich is ganz cool - endlich mal ne viertel stunde am stück biken möglich ! is aber auch recht anstrengend für dual oder dirtbiker - man muss schon gut trampeln...

aber macht laune, und die trails der dropdadown-jungs sind auch in der nähe. oder das was noch davon da is.

also meld dich wenn de bockig bis.


----------



## Lipoly (23. November 2005)

jumpgun schrieb:
			
		

> und die trails der dropdadown-jungs sind auch in der nähe. oder das was noch davon da is.
> .




bis auf die 3-4 drops im kaldauer wald ist nichts mehr da ausserdem sind die drops bis auf den einen mega fetten alle irgendwie am falschen platz da man bergauf nciht wirklich ne gute performance zum anschwung nehmen hat und aufräumen können die jungs auch nicht was sie mal anfangen!!!!    :kotz:    


naja gut wenn man eigene nnorthshores und drops im garten hat    

lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride-Lucas (10. Januar 2006)

ich fahre dort fast jedes 2. wochende  Der trail is echt ok ! Ich fahre ihn auf beiden seiten erst hin und dann zurück wieder den gleichen ! mach echt spass ! Zurück naklar nochmehr !


----------



## Lipoly (10. Januar 2006)

Freeride-Lucas schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahre dort fast jedes 2. wochende  Der trail is echt ok ! Ich fahre ihn auf beiden seiten erst hin und dann zurück wieder den gleichen ! mach echt spass ! Zurück naklar nochmehr !




und gleich danach den downhill zum reiterhof *eintraum*
der downhill muss nurmal was frisiert werden da am ende ein matschloch ist aber das kann man mit nem double überbauen 

lars


----------



## Lipoly (10. Januar 2006)

*BITTESCHÖN: Für alle FR-Tourer*

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1927


----------



## dakona (10. Januar 2006)

Moin!
was gibt es denn so am ho chi mingh zum springen 
Is der ma nen ausflug wert


----------



## Lipoly (11. Januar 2006)

ein paar kleine sprünge aber es geht nicht darum! der trial hat einfach flow! wenn du auf drops ab 5m stehst is aber auch einer drinne  

lars


----------



## Airhaenz (11. Januar 2006)

Nachdem ich es im November nicht zum Tourentreffpunkt geschafft hab. Sonntag ein 2ter Anlauf. Wieder mit Stützrädern;-)


----------



## dakona (11. Januar 2006)

ne also mir kommts nich nur auf drops oda so an  
ich wollte halt nur wissen ob sich ne fahrt dahin lohnen würde oder 
ob das einfach nur so ein Waldweg ist


----------



## Lipoly (11. Januar 2006)

dakona schrieb:
			
		

> ne also mir kommts nich nur auf drops oda so an
> ich wollte halt nur wissen ob sich ne fahrt dahin lohnen würde oder
> ob das einfach nur so ein Waldweg ist



fahr in den steinbruch

aber wer in kaldauen wohnt kennt doch den HCM! biste schonma in siegburg city unterwegs? wenn ja mit was fürm bike! ich cruise da auch öfter mal mit dem bigshit daniel rum


lars


----------



## dakona (12. Januar 2006)

Den Steinbruch kenn ich schon auswendig 
Ja den Daniel kenn ich auch bin im Sommer imma mit dem unter wegs.
Aber in letzter zeit hab ich nich viel zeit zum biken un dann imma nach Siegburg is halt läpsch

Ps:fahre ein kona scrap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SFA (12. Januar 2006)

dakona schrieb:
			
		

> ne also mir kommts nich nur auf drops oda so an
> ich wollte halt nur wissen ob sich ne fahrt dahin lohnen würde oder
> ob das einfach nur so ein Waldweg ist


Auf www.frosthelm.de gibt es ein Video vom kompletten HCM-Pfad ! Schau's Dir an und dann weißt Du so ungefähr, was Du da erwarten kannst !


----------



## D.S.G (12. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> trial


trail


----------



## wariat (28. Januar 2006)

Hat einer von Euch eine Wegbeschreibung von Bonn aus parat?
Vielleicht auch als Tour?


----------



## Lipoly (28. Januar 2006)

wariat schrieb:
			
		

> Hat einer von Euch eine Wegbeschreibung von Bonn aus parat?
> Vielleicht auch als Tour?



guckstdu frosthelm oder fragstedu per ICQ/AIM/SKYPE


----------



## Handlampe (29. Januar 2006)

wariat schrieb:
			
		

> Hat einer von Euch eine Wegbeschreibung von Bonn aus parat?
> Vielleicht auch als Tour?



Viel Interessantes gibt es ja leider nicht, wenn man mit dem Rad von Bonn aus in den Lohmarer Wald fährt.
Die schönste Variante, find ich, ist wenn man von Bonn aus erstmal den Rhein abwärts fährt, um dann an der Sieg entlang weiter zu fahren. Hier solltest du auf jeden Fall zuerst die Sieg auf der Brücke Richtung Mondorf überqueren um dann Rechtssiegig weiter zu fahren. Hier gibt es nämlich sogar noch einen hübschen Trail direkt am Fluss entlang bis nach Troisdorf inc. Umrundung des Sieglarer Sees. 
Bis zur Agger und dieser dann einfach bis Lohmar taleinwärts folgen.
Hier hast du natürlich das Problem, dass du "unten" am HCM bist. Also entweder fährst du ihn dann hoch........es gibt aber auch einige ander Varianten.


----------



## trivium12345 (21. Juni 2014)

Also ich finde rutschi ming richtig geil und man kann in der nähe da kaldauer grube oder im wald dahinter die trails biken. Dafür muss man halt den waldweg daneben wieder hochfahren bis man dann in lohmar heide is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (23. Juni 2014)

den HCM kann man aber auch wieder hochfahren


----------

